# nikon d7000 advice please



## decoflizzow (Oct 20, 2010)

hi guys
i've been thinking to buy d7000 soon
but i heard there is some problem occurs with the camera (eg. hot pixel)

and i also think to pair the body with tamron AF17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di II VC
it is compatible with the body?

i heard there is numerous problem occur by VC compare to the non-VC

what do you guys think?
i'm an amateur photographer and i really need help
please


----------



## Jeatley (Oct 20, 2010)

It would be nice if we could get on in the US so I could help!


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2010)

decoflizzow said:


> hi guys
> i've been thinking to buy d7000 soon
> but i heard there is some problem occurs with the camera (eg. hot pixel)


 Hot pixels occur with all digital cameras.

Nikon has used the same lens mount on all their cameras since 1959 (the F-mount). Just be sure the Tamron lens you buy has a Nikon mount. Since Tamron is a 3rd party lens maker, they offer their lenses with various mounts so they can sell to Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Pentax, etc, owners.


----------



## David Dvir (Oct 20, 2010)

KmH has it correct.  As long as the lens says it's the Nikon version, you're good to go.

As for the hot pixels, I think that's nothing more than a rumor.  All camera models will have hot pixels at some point, Nikon will have a 1 or 2 year warranty and will replace your body in a heartbeat should you have any problems.  I have a D7000 and it's been working fantastically for us so far!


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a d7000 and it has no hot pixels. Beautiful camera!


----------



## captmike (Nov 25, 2010)

Yellow Wagon said:


> I have a d7000 and it has no hot pixels. Beautiful camera!




Nikon hot pixels- What are defect pixels?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Nov 27, 2010)

No hot pixels on mine either. Not in photo or video mode.


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 27, 2010)

Stradawhovious said:


> No hot pixels on mine either.


 
Same here.


----------



## saulhr (Nov 28, 2010)

decoflizzow said:


> hi guys
> i've been thinking to buy d7000 soon
> but i heard there is some problem occurs with the camera (eg. hot pixel)
> 
> ...


hi there, I bought a d7000 with 18-105 at Amsterdam airport 10 days ago having read about it. I used it whilst travelling through africa extensively for 10 days in cities and for a few days on safari. After all the reviews, I was VERY disappointed. Briefly: AF is poor with photos, and awful with video, and the AF is supposed to be a strong point. It hunts even central subjects, and the focus noise from the lens kills any video. Metering is also a problem, the matrix metering underexposes central objects and is not "intelligent" in any way. The U functions allow you to set everything..except metering, so they're not that useful either. The standard 18-105 lens is poor too. I've returned mine. Very disappointing.


----------



## uniqstyle-power (Nov 28, 2010)

No hot pixels on mine either. Not in photo or video mode. 
Samples here available


----------



## uniqstyle-power (Nov 28, 2010)

There are tons of manufacturers of various products in China. However, the problem is: how to cooperate well?
1) treat the supplier as cooperator, NOT supplier only. China used to be world-factory and buyers from every corner of the world source from China. But Chinese suppliers are developing fast, they know the international trade practice better and better now. It is not merely a buyer and seller relationship now, it is cooperation! Buyers are trying to find good suppliers while suppliers are selecting buyers.
2) Prepare your requirements in details. Some clients like to send part of their requirements to supplier and both parties need to communicate a long time to get everything settled. Remember this is a waste of buyers time and suppliers timesometimes even money. Samples from buyer would help supplier understand the requirements greatly.
3) If buy in large quantity, it would be best if buyer can present at suppliers facility and check everything. A face to face communicate is more than thousands of emails. 
If buy in small quantity, buyer better find a representative to help.
4) MUST ask supplier send pre-production samples before mass productionI am a Chinese and I have to admit some suppliers do not emphasis on quality.
5) Always look for most competitive price, but NOT cheapest price. Chinese can provide product at any target price, but surely quality differs.
6) control delivery time by communicating with suppliers. And the best way is ask supplier send daily production status report. This is very important for hot-season products.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 30, 2010)

saulhr said:


> decoflizzow said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys
> ...


 
Is that the only lens you used? Thats why they'll only give you $80-100 bucks for one and try to sell it for $350.  You should have tried morre lenses on it.


----------

